# VIDEO using my endoscopic camera!



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

Today, I was calling pest control people to ask for information of a swarm I could get. One guy said if I had called 10 minutes later they would have been dead. He was kind enough to wait 40 minutes for me to get there. The amazing coincidence (if you are a non-believer) is I got my suit and smoker TODAY and the smoker was on my porch as I was leaving without it. I ran in and got dryer lint and out to get pine needles. Then I grabbed a project tray and quickly drilled holes in the lid for air. I was on my way, fully equipped.

When I got there, the guy was really nice. He and I got on our gear. He had opened up the eave of the house earlier that morning and was coming back to kill them before I called. He helped me get his ladder in place and didn't rush me. we both examined the cut comb for the queen, but were fairly sure she was in the brood we could not reach. Behind a separating board was another comb that could have been her home since an outside entry to this area had been built with propolis limiting the entry. I had to make the decision to cover what I had and let him do his job.

I brought them home and loaded them in my TOP BAR hive, added an entrance feeder and made a VIDEO. You can see it at about 7PM Central time on the TOP BAR FORUM.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr.Doorlock, look forward to seeing the video.

Isn't it illegal for pest control companies to eliminate, spray, KiLL honeybees in certain states? Which ones? I know in Colorado it is, but I still here stories of companies doing it.


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

It must NOT be illegal in Texas. The exterminators here value their pay as a pest control agent. Some will try and bee responsible and give beekeepers a chance. The next time (if the cut-out I got fails), I hope to get help from another beekeeper. The next swarm I get will be one with less established comb for me to gave to CUT.


----------

